
Interactive Apple iPhone 5S & iOS 7 Concept - X4
http://recombu.com/mobile/interactive/iphone-5s-ios7-concept/
======
X4
How does this look on your iPhone btw? Should have parallax and use the
accelerometer:
[http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2220075/ios7/lax.html](http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2220075/ios7/lax.html)
(didn't create this)

